# Best CPU+Motherboard Combo under 5K?



## akash1988 (Jul 31, 2013)

A friend wants to upgrade his processor and motherboard under 5K. 
So is there any AMD Llano or Trinity processor+motherboard combo kit, similar to the Intel Atom CPU+Mobo kits, under 5K? 

Do provide a link from where we can buy it online, if possible.


----------



## thetechfreak (Jul 31, 2013)

Not possible with LLano and Atom with repective mobos.
This processor: AMD 2.8 GHz AM3 Sempron 145 Processor - AMD: Flipkart.com

This mobo: Gigabyte GA-78LMT-S2PT Motherboard - Gigabyte: Flipkart.com

Total comes to Rs.5400/-

But if you buy this processor instead: *www.flipkart.com/amd-athlon-ii-x2-...FAP&icmpid=reco_pp_recoBundle_computer_tab1_2

It will be a lot better config.


What is the config for btw? Download rig?


----------



## Cilus (Jul 31, 2013)

Intel Pentium G2010 @ 3.2K
Gigabyte GA-H61M-DS2 @ 3.3K


----------



## topgear (Aug 2, 2013)

@ OP - just get this : Link


----------



## Cilus (Aug 2, 2013)

^^Topgear, E-350 is a very weak CPU and not good for anything part from downloading and Web browsing. If budget is a constatint then he should opt fot cheaper Pentium Dual Core processors like G530 and a very cheap H61 motherboard.


----------



## topgear (Aug 3, 2013)

I know and spending 1000-1200 bucks more should give Op far better combo but Op did not mentioned his usages type but for 720P/1080P* movie watching, using Libre Office like apps and browsing the net the combo should suffice.


----------



## Nerevarine (Aug 3, 2013)

Cilus said:


> Intel Pentium G2010 @ 3.2K
> Gigabyte GA-H61M-DS2 @ 3.3K



Agree


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 3, 2013)

The Intel combo would a better option at such budget.


----------



## gautam21ghosh (Aug 17, 2013)

akash1988 said:


> A friend wants to upgrade his processor and motherboard under 5K.
> So is there any AMD Llano or Trinity processor+motherboard combo kit, similar to the Intel Atom CPU+Mobo kits, under 5K?
> 
> Do provide a link from where we can buy it online, if possible.



go for AMD 2.8 GHz AM3 Sempron 145 Processor - AMD: Flipkart.com and Biostar A780LB Motherboard - Biostar: Flipkart.com

but this could be better a better one AMD A4-4000 Processor - AMD: Flipkart.com and Biostar Hi-Fi A55S3 Ver 6.1 Motherboard - Biostar: Flipkart.com


----------



## techyy72tech (Aug 20, 2013)

ASUS M5A78L-M LX PLUS AM3+ AMD 760G Micro ATX AMD Motherboard

Asus Intel Celeron 847/Intel HM70 DDR3 SATA3 and USB 3.0 A&V&GbE Mini-ITX Motherboard and CPU Combo C8HM70-I

Biostar DDR3 800 Socket P Motherboard COMBOA7L3C

Gigabyte Intel Celeron 847 1.1 GHz Intel NM70 Mini ITX DDR3 1333 Motherboard/CPU/VGA Combo GA-C847N-D



Amazon.com: motherboard cpu combo - Computers & Accessories: Electronics


----------



## topgear (Aug 21, 2013)

techyy72tech said:


> *ASUS M5A78L-M LX PLUS AM3+ AMD 760G Micro ATX AMD Motherboard
> *
> Asus Intel Celeron 847/Intel HM70 DDR3 SATA3 and USB 3.0 A&V&GbE Mini-ITX Motherboard and CPU Combo C8HM70-I
> 
> ...



on the first line which one is the motherboard and which one is the cpu


----------

